# South Florida Bee College



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

South Florida Bee College
Friday & Saturday, August 11-12, 2017
Fort Lauderdale Research and Education Center
3205 College Ave.
Davie, FL. 33314
Bee College is the most extensive educational honey bee event in the state of Florida! Everyone is welcome to attend Bee College: beekeepers, naturalists, farmers, gardeners, county agents, and anyone interested in honey bees! This two-day event offers lectures in the morning and hands-on workshops in the afternoon. There are live honey bee colonies on site for open hive demonstrations and protective gear is available for everyone. Bee College is simply the best time you could have learning about bees.
http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honey-bee/extension/bee-college/


----------

